# مجموعة دوائر الكترونية للمؤقت 555



## aboualbard (22 أغسطس 2006)

موقع يشرح بعض دوائر المؤقت 555 وبالصور
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/gadgets/555/555.html

لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء
:32:


----------



## امل عادل (24 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.علي زهير محارب (25 أغسطس 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## aboualbard (26 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيكم 
وهذا ارتباط اخر لنفس الموقع
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/
ربنا يوفقكم:32:


----------



## كاوه مظهر محمد علي (28 أغسطس 2006)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ئةندازيار (29 أغسطس 2006)

مشــــــــــــــكووورين انتمنى نجاح دائم
ننتظر كتيرمنك
وادعوا من الله ان يوفق


----------



## محمد النتشة (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## MaxBlank (6 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لك ......جزالك الله خيرا كنت فى امس الحاجه لهذا الموضوع


----------



## hussien95 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## engakthamcon (10 أكتوبر 2012)

موقع جيد


----------

